# Who did your parents yell at you for?



## AchillesLast (Sep 3, 2008)

So remember when you were a kid or maybe middle schooler and you just started really getting into music. Did you ever have a band that you would listen to that your parents every yelled at you or scolded you for listening to theit music? 

Kind of like the mom in Detroit Rock City?

I remember one time when I was in middle school that my family was driving to church and I had left my friends Iron Maiden CD in the deck. We get out onto the main street and "Number of the Beast" comes on with it's chorus' of Satan and 666. My Dad hits the stop button half way through goes, "If I ever hear this again..." I thought about it now and smiled.


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2008)

I was ashmed to listen to music infront of people and dance 

Not anymore..... i've learnt that i am not the only person that looks stupid .. and if I do ... well fuck you ^^

haha....

--

So no, i havnt had that exp. I did listen to my music in my earphones but was stiff as a bone


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 3, 2008)

My parents used to yell at me for smoking pot... until I shared with them


----------



## UshUsh (Sep 3, 2008)

Hahaha I can relate actually. Quite funny when I was 8 or 9 I listened to a few Eminem tracks and my parents fucking hated it, too much swearing for their prescious wee eight year old. So shameful haha but pretty funny looking back


----------



## Link99 (Sep 3, 2008)

mine was metallica. 

songs like ride the lightining lol 

Its kinda funny because my lil brother listens to dethklok 

she can handle metallica an hates dethklok hahahaha


----------



## ElBarto (Sep 3, 2008)

sex pistols, ramones, iggy & the stooges


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2008)

my mom stole all my GBH albums and one of my talking heads albums and destroyed them. said it was "devil music".


----------



## makinthemagic (Sep 5, 2008)

GN'R-Appetite..my mom would not let me get that album forever. she was convinced it was satanic.


----------



## skiskate (Sep 24, 2008)

I used to listen to some punk as a kid and my parents would hate it. Also when i first started listening to rap at like 12 my parents would yell at me because i always had stuff like eminem in.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 24, 2008)

eminem, particularly 97 bonnie and clyde


----------



## SEF (Sep 24, 2008)

The only time I was confronted about music was when I went to see Tool a couple years back. My stepmom said it was "pot-smoking music".


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

SEF said:


> The only time I was confronted about music was when I went to see Tool a couple years back. My stepmom said it was "pot-smoking music".


so you ran out and bought a sack, didn't you? lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think I ever got in trouble over music. I grew up before rap and all that "fuck this/fuck that" music came around.


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 24, 2008)

Never. My folks brought me up on Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention and Pink Floyd and the Doors and listening to Jim Ladd on KMET (HOOYAH!) ranting about Richard Nixon. There was pretty much nothing I could listen to that would phase them in the least, and I actually borrowed a bunch of their albums and reel-to-reel tapes.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Sep 25, 2008)

marilyn manson lol when i was younger now it gives me a headache and my old nwa and eazy e tapes


----------



## SEF (Sep 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so you ran out and bought a sack, didn't you? lol


Haha most definitely. Me and my bro went to the venue and matched bowls with these dudes all night long.


----------



## dahamma (Sep 25, 2008)

motorhead megadeth, metallica, anthrax, motley crue def leopard , all metal was considered evil in my house , and all apparently had backward messages that would brainwash you haha.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

I always loved the way church people would talk about those messages if you played the record backwards. I guess they never noticed that there is no backwards speed for a record player. That means that you would have to stand up by your stereo and manually turn the record around by hand. It is impossible to keep a constant speed that way. So your "message" would change depending on what speed you were trying to maintain. 

Not to mention us pot smoking teenagers were just too lazy to stand and spin our records backward, that would scratch them up anyway. 




dahamma said:


> motorhead megadeth, metallica, anthrax, motley crue def leopard , all metal was considered evil in my house , and all apparently had backward messages that would brainwash you haha.


----------



## sparks662 (Sep 25, 2008)

ha yeah the one time when i was like 16 or 17 i was goin to a twiztid concert and my dad offered to buy my ticket off of me so i wouldnt go hahaha oh good memories


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Sep 26, 2010)

Musically - my folks don't like Melt-Banana or Spazz...I can understand why but they never stopped me listening to it lol

[video=youtube;1FpVMghvS_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FpVMghvS_o[/video]
[video=youtube;MOCVuCmgNTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOCVuCmgNTw[/video]


----------



## princewest13 (Sep 30, 2010)

I always loved the way church people would talk about those messages if you played the record backwards. I guess they never noticed that there is no backwards speed for a record player.


----------



## MsBotwin (Sep 30, 2010)

My Mom used to flip when me and my BFF's would blast Lita Ford.


----------



## one11 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea me and a few amigos went to ozzfest when we were teens. not much parental support ill tell u that.

and believe it or not thats where i hit my first joint, (or weed at all for that matter). while listening to S.O.A.D live.


----------



## moodster (Sep 30, 2010)

my mum didnt like happy hardcore "what is this noize" LOL


----------

